# Sookie's Pictures



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope no one gets angry for me copying them but it's such a good idea! So I'm going to put all of Sookie's pictures together on here from now on. To start here are some I took of her for Larry T's photo contest!
























'Oh geez, again with the pictures...'








' Oh wait, mmm, this is kinda tasty'








' Alright ,fine. I'll do _one_ photo'








little teefs!








' Well, it's in front of me so I might as well...mmmm'


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

We really needa figure out who started doing this and thank them. Everyones been doing a thread for their little ones now! haha.

Did I tell you how much I love Sookie? :lol: I love love love the watermelon pic you sent in for Larry's contest. The darkness of Sookie's mask and the brightness of the watermelon really pops. 
PS: how do u get her to look at you? Bulu refuses to look at my camera.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The watermelon pic is one of my favs  Great pics.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like the idea of each hedgie having their own thread. I think Sookie is just precious and I too love the watermelon pictures.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I love how the watermelon color pops in the picture! So cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Sookie is so so pretty.  You got some really great pictures of her for the contest! I wish my Mildred would pose for me :lol:


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Cute pictures


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Sookie is so cute! I love that little tongue! And the teeth!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such cute pictures!!! Sookie is adorable! And I love the watermelon - perfect!!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Sookie is so so pretty.  You got some really great pictures of her for the contest! I wish my Mildred would pose for me :lol:





xspiked said:


> We really needa figure out who started doing this and thank them. Everyones been doing a thread for their little ones now! haha.
> 
> Did I tell you how much I love Sookie? :lol: I love love love the watermelon pic you sent in for Larry's contest. The darkness of Sookie's mask and the brightness of the watermelon really pops.
> PS: how do u get her to look at you? Bulu refuses to look at my camera.


Aww thank you that's so sweet  Well, the funny thing about her 'posing' is that she isnt posing at all. She hates when I put her down and take her blanket away. So she has a panic attack and stays still. So here, she was looking at me with the pleading eyes to pick her up again haha But because she stays still (sometimes. sometimes she makes a run for it and i have to chase her) I get good pictures of her.


Hedgieonboard said:


> The watermelon pic is one of my favs  Great pics.


Wow thank you! Did you send one in? I still get confused which hedgie belongs to who :\

Thanks everyone, you're all very sweet (no pun intended)! I ask you - Is it summer without fresh watermelon? I say nay. :mrgreen:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Looooove these picssssssss!  I think its my fave one in the contest!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

adorable! i love the watermelon shots


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> Looooove these picssssssss!  I think its my fave one in the contest!


Really?? That's no nice of you! I'm blushing and Sookie is just rolling over because I'm bothering her beauty sleep  I loved the picture you had of Dexter before and this one is even cuter. I have like, 4 favorites in the contest and he's definitely one of them! Has been from the beginning  


panda said:


> adorable! i love the watermelon shots


Thank you so much!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok so this isnt a picture update, and I've posted about this before but I'll give a brief description on whats been going on. I'm going away to school next month and I cant bring Sookie. Earlier this month, the school told me they had no room for me and that I should find off-campus housing. I got really excited because this meant that I could bring her and I was going to get her a bigger cage, etc. Yesterday, they called and let me know that they do, in fact, have a room for me and now I'm back to the same dilemma. We've gotten so much closer this summer and every time I think about leaving her I choke up. My stepmom says she'll take good care of her but she's never done it before and she's afraid of her half the time. There's no one else to take care of her and I know she'll be alright but I hate the thought of leaving her. It just sucks


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, so, I might stir up a bit of controversy, but I'm going to admit something. I live on-campus during the year, and I keep Regina in my room. My school doesn't allow pets (other than non-fighting fish. :roll: Honestly, what is a fighting fish gonna do? Hop out of its tank and go beat up a freshman?) Now, it depends on if you have a roommate, I guess, but last year I had a single, and this year I'm going to be in an apartment, and I'll have my own bedroom. I actually got Regina a few weeks after last year started, and nobody knew, except my friends.

Part of my reason for getting a hedgehog was that when I read up on them, I realized that they're quiet and don't need companionship, and don't smell (terribly :lol: ). I was looking into small pets, because I wanted something that was easily hideable. At my school, each quarter they do room checks, but they can't touch anything or move anything, so I always just covered Regina's cage, and it was fine!

I'm not advocating breaking the rules whenever you want, but sometimes, if I think a rule is stupid, I'm not inclined to follow it. My room at school, even with Regina, was probably 15x cleaner than some of the other kids' rooms. And some girl in one of the other buildings, who had raised seeing eye dogs in high school, managed to talk the school into letting her raise them in the dorms. I can see why they have the rule against pets, because I'm sure there are a TON of irresponsible college students out there who would abandon or mistreat their pet, but I'm not like that, and from what I can tell, you're not either.

And hedgehogs are probably the LAST animal to cause allergies. I don't see why hedgies aren't allowed in the dorms. I mean, peanut butter is allowed, and WAY more people are allergic to that... anyway, I'm getting off topic.

I played with Regina daily, pampered her and snuggled with her at night before I went to bed. Before I signed the housing contract for next year, I told my roommates about Regina. They were all super excited to meet her, and one of my roommates has a tiny pet turtle that she hides during inspection too!

I'd say, as long as you have enough time at college to still care for Sookie the way you do now, I don't see why you should have to leave her behind.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats what I keep telling myself. I'm waiting to see if I have a roommate. Originally I wasnt supposed to but now that space is limited in the school I'm not so sure. If I have a roommate I dont know if I'll try to bring her. I'm going to art school and there are a lot of hazards that go with that. I've been away at another school before so I know how strict art schools are with pets. I guess I just have to wait and see. I know its possible to sneak her in but I'm just so unsure about the whole thing. All I know is that as soon as I'm able to, I'm finding an apartment.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

A few new pictures but nothing crazy:

This is a sketch I did of her which I love. I haven't been able to sketch this again which is annoying but I decided to scrap the story idea so I'm just going to do portrait of my animals.









Now, this is a long, inside joke (the fish), between my drawing teacher and his students but part of my assignments for the summer is to take weekly pictures of the fish in some way so I put it in her cage. She DID NOT like me using my flash. It's really bright so I can see why so she got all angry and stormed off after I took this :? 









This was a picture I took of her for the contest but it's not in focus so I didn't use it. Plus it's not as cute as the watermelon


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's a drawing I did of her for my class. I had to cut the background off because I messed it up. I glued her quills onto the picture and I think it really works!

















Welp, I'm leaving for school tomorrow and it's my last day with Sookie. I'm sad I'm leaving her but I'm going to see if I can sneak her in later! Plus, I'll be moving in right as, or just before the hurricane hits so that should be an experience. I wouldnt want to move in her that.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH!  Those sketches are beautiful. I like how you added her quills. You are very talented! I wish I could draw like that. Best wishes for your new school year!


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Aww love the watermelon idea


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know how I missed your thread for so long! Your drawing is fantastic! And I love it with the addition of the quills. Awesome!!
I'm sorry you have to leave Sookie behind. At least you know she'll be taken care of. I'm sure she'll miss you.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 

Welp, I'm finally here in Baltimore. JUST in time for Irene. Thankfully she waited a day and didn't delay me moving in yesterday. She'll be hitting us tonight,it's already started (it literally started pouring 2 seconds ago as I typed this sentence). It's a bit exciting! My first hurricane in my memory! Anywho, My parents left extra early back to Long Island this morning and is there now. I talked to my stepmom and she was just waking Sookie up and attempting to uncurl her from her blanket-again [she does not like waking up]. I miss her to pieces. I'm hoping everyone will be ok up there. They're going to put her in her old cage and bring her where ever they are if it gets bad. I've had nightmares of this one tree in my yard falling on my room so we take no chances! But it looks like I will be able to sneak her in after all! We'll see.

Stay safe everyone in the hurricane zones!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, please be careful. Hurricanes are so dangerous. If you're asked to evacuate, then please do so before it's too late. Stay safe. 

Praying for the people in the path of Irene.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I just got her to stay still for a second and took this cute picture of her! That little facee! She's with me here at school and I'm happy. I'm guessing she is too because she's not acting like a psycho anymore :roll: 









and also I have PJ's cards above my desk so everyone can see them  They are so pretty. I love 'em


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Rainy said:


> Oh, please be careful. Hurricanes are so dangerous. If you're asked to evacuate, then please do so before it's too late. Stay safe.
> 
> Praying for the people in the path of Irene.


Irene wasnt too bad where I am. I was expecting worse but thankfully it wasnt. Although many parts of Maryland got it bad. And we all know what happened once it moved north. Irene was a nasty lady


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you're able to hae her with you. And glad you liked the cards! Especially the Sookie inspired one.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so glad you all are okay from Irene.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> I'm glad you're able to hae her with you. And glad you liked the cards! Especially the Sookie inspired one.


I love the cards. When I'm not broke I'm going to put them in little frames


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

So, Sookie turned 1 on Saturday! She's so big! Everyone says she's gotten bigger but I don't see it. My friends and I put a candle in an apple (she loves apple) last night for her "birthday cake" and took pictures of her. Needless to say she was her usual grumpy self but we got some cute pictures of her. i'll post them later when I upload them!


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy belated birthday sookie! So cute.. looking forward to those pics!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sookie. Maybe if you wish really hard, there will be a worm in it.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Here are some of the pictures from her birthday. She loves apples so I put a candle in the wick (is that what it's called?) to represent her birthday cake . My friends and I were trying to take pictures of her but she was not having it. So I ended up holding her, she tried to hide in my shirt and those pictures are not flattering so I'll spare you. So here are the good ones :

















































Sorry they're blurry. We didn't have good light and we didn't want to use the flash. Needless to say I was excited but Sookie could have cared less :lol: All she knew was that she got both apple and worms that night and that was good enough for her. She's so big now I can't take it 

I wish I had better pictures of her as a baby but I was kind of afraid of her then. And I didn't want to scare her more than she was. The only ones I have are extremely blurry so I can't even tell how small she was then. Everyone says she's gotten bigger but I don't see it. Maybe she's gotten fatter? I don't know. She'll always be my baby.

And sorry I haven't been on here much guys. I've been CRAZY BUSY at school. I have little-no sleep all week, I do hw every day all day and I'm just non-stop. I love it here and my artwork has gotten much better but I have no time to myself haha it's worth it! that's what I keep telling myself.....


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Ms. Grumpy Cutie Patootie <3


----------

